# Secret Santa Sign-Up Info



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a list of the people that have signed up for Secret Santa and the status of their Questioinnaires.

Please remember to read this thread for all information about Secret Santa.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/122132-secret-santa-rules-2012-a.html

angelgirl599 - Completed Questionnaire Received
AprilB - Completed Questionnaire Received
AshleyAndSophiePup - Completed Questionnaire Received
Bailey02 - Completed Questinnaire Received
Bailey&Me - Questionnaire Sent
Bibu - Completed Questionnaire Received
ckanen2n - Completed Questionnaire Received
CorkieYorkie - Completed Questionnaire Received
cyndrae - Completed Questionnaire Received
dntdelay - Completed Questionnaire Received
donnad - Completed Questionnaire Received
dragonsdawn - Completed Questionnaire Received
eiksaa - Completed Questionnaire Received
furbabies mom - Completed Questionaire Received
Grace'sMom - Completed Questionnaire Received
hoaloha - Completed Questionnaire Received
italianna82 - Completed Questionnaire Received
jenniferhope423 - Completed Questionnaire Received
jerrick - Completed Questionnaire Received
Lacie's Mom - Completed Questionnaire Received
ladodd - Completed Questionnaire Received
lmillette - Completed Questionnaire Received
maggieh - Completed Questionnaire Received
maltese#1fan - Completed Questionnaire Received
Matilda's mommy - Questionnaire Sent
mfa - Completed Questionnaire Received
michellerobinson - Completed Questionnaire Received
*missy* - Questionnaire Sent
mom2bijou - Completed Questionnaire Received
Mom2James - Completed Questionnaire Received
MoonDog - Completed Questionnaire Received
munchkn8835 - Completed Questionnaire Received
Orla - Completed Questionnaire Received
S&LP'S Mommy - Completed Questionnaire Received
sassy's mom - Completed Questionnaire Received
sdubose - Completed Questionnaire Received
snowboy - Completed Questionnaire Received
socalyte - Completed Questionnaire Received
StevieB - Completed Questionnaire Received
Summergirl73 - Completed Questionnaire Received
Sylie - Completed Questionnaire Received
The A Team - Completed Questionnaire Received
TLR - Completed Questionnaire Received
wkomorow - Completed Questionnaire Received
yukki - Completed Questionnaire Received 
Zoe's Mom88- Completed Questionnaire Received

Your status will change on this page as I received completed questionnaires, so please check back here to make certain that yours has been received.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I sent my filled out questionnaire back to you Lynn


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine has been completed and sent back also.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get mine filled and back probably tomorrow. Shoud l have a slower day finally... trimmed 4 fluffs today, one more trim and all five will get bathies....


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Questionnaire received and sent back.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

When is the deadline for the questionnaires?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry this took so long. Catching up on all the things that mounted up these past couple of months. :blink: 
Two words: I'm in. :chili::chili: I still will have to fill out the questionnaire, Lynn. Thanks for doing this again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, please sign up Bailey and I too


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> When is the deadline for the questionnaires?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


October 22nd


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, I just sent you my form!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynn, I PM a request to you Friday. Just making sure you got it. Been having computer problems.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn, I emailed my questionaire back to you today!
Did you get my PM about my prize?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We're in this year too.... Gracie's never gotten presents before. She'll be so happy! :happy:

Waiting for our questionnaire


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

:chili:I'm so excited - can't wait to start shopping:chili:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Lynn, sent you my form.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lynn I'm in!! This baby has taken over my life but I'm still 100% doing SS!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a quick reminder to sign up for Secret Santa and to get your Questionnaires Completed.

You only have about 2 weeks left to sign up and get your completed questionnaire back to me.

*DEADLINE is 10/22/12*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So excited for SS again!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> We're in this year too.... Gracie's never gotten presents before. She'll be so happy! :happy:
> 
> Waiting for our questionnaire


Tori,

I love your new picture Grace and Gus are just so cute. Gus has such an expressive face.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Less than 2 weeks to sign up for Secret Santa and/or to get your completed questionnaires back to me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just sent in the complete questionnaire Lynn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, alright already....I'm getting ready to think about getting around to filling out the questionaires. 

:blush::blush:  :blush::blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I'll probably be calling you on Monday morning, 10/22/11 (the deadline day) to tell you to get the Questionnaire to me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You don't want to miss out on Secret Santa. It's always so much fun.:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili: we can't wait!!!! I've been looking at online stores for small breed pet clothes and everything related to small pets!!! There are so many adorable things to buy!!!! I'll probably shop for SS before my family !! lOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Lynn, Bella and I would like to participate this year  .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- I'll probably be calling you on Monday morning, 10/22/11 (the deadline day) to tell you to get the Questionnaire to me. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You don't want to miss out on Secret Santa. It's always so much fun.:chili::chili:


 
Thank you. :Flowers 2::hat: :two thumbs up:

I'll really put some effort into it next week. Going away to a dog show this weekend......


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> :chili::chili::chili: we can't wait!!!! I've been looking at online stores for small breed pet clothes and everything related to small pets!!! There are so many adorable things to buy!!!! I'll probably shop for SS before my family !! lOL


Yep, that's what I will be doing as well. I can't wait to start shopping.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump - Get those Questionnaires back to me. And if you haven't signed up yet -- there's still time.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm soooo excited!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE this event!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Lynn,
is it to late for Kruze and Khane to participate?? we dont want to miss out this year
thanks
Jeryl


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeryl -- I'll email you a questionnaire in the morning.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Please send me another questionnaire. I have no idea where the original one is!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lynn,

Sent my form in on Friday 

Diana


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will try to get it out tonight.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

1 Week left to sign up or get your Questionnaires back to me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys -- just 5 more days to get your completed questionnaires back to me.

Thanks


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I kniow I've been haunting the isles of doggie stores too,looking at all the adorable fluff goodies.....


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Since I don't have my baby until next week and she will still be a puppy, can I be a part of this??? I know that her measurements won't be the same after two months, so I don't know if that's part of the questionnaire.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Since I don't have my baby until next week and she will still be a puppy, can I be a part of this??? I know that her measurements won't be the same after two months, so I don't know if that's part of the questionnaire.


I'm in the same boat, but I signed up anyway, I just gave her age and the weight of both parents on the questionnaire. I'm hoping when I get her to ask Lynn to get in contact with Sophie's SS, and give them her current measurements and they can add a little on for the months of her growth


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

italianna82 said:


> Since I don't have my baby until next week and she will still be a puppy, can I be a part of this??? I know that her measurements won't be the same after two months, so I don't know if that's part of the questionnaire.


Anna -- please pm me your email address so that I can get a questionnaire out ot you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, just now seeing this post! Lynn, please sign us in. SS is so special and thanks for doing it! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a handful of days left to sign up for get your questionnaire completed for Secret Santa.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just a handful of days left to sign up for get your questionnaire completed for Secret Santa.


Lynn, could you please email me a questionnaire? I havent received one yet and I want to be sure and send it to you before the deadline.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please look at post #1 of this thread. It shows the list of Questionnaires that I have yet to receive. I have sent a PM to each of you as well as an email with another Questionnaire in case you lost the first one.

I must have you questionnaire back by Monday, 10/22/12 at 12:00 p.m. MT in order for you to participate in this year's Secret Santa -- *NO EXCEPTIONS*!!!!

Buddy assignments will be made Monday afternoon. Thanks for your understanding about the deadline.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm working on it right now. Just need a certain Diva to sit still so that I can take her measurements  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lady Bella -- please cooperate with your Mom so you can have a Secret Santa buddy. You'll like it!!!! Awntie Lynn promises that you will.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL ~ it must have worked Lynn, because she FINALLY let me get the measurements and I emailed everything to you. Bella is not a fan of grooming or being tugged at. She really only allows her Daddy to snuggle with her. A very independent and determined little lady lol! I wonder how she will feel when she discovers that Mommy is trying to grown her coat out for the winter.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just bumping this thread for Lynn.........:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Also adding a BUMP!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Not long 'til we find out who our buddies for this years SS are!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Orla said:


> Not long 'til we find out who our buddies for this years SS are!


We are getting excited :chili: I hope we get a girl or boy who likes to wear clothes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> We are getting excited :chili: I hope we get a girl or boy who likes to wear clothes.


I am hoping the same thing...and feeling really sorry for whomever draws MiMi.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> We are getting excited :chili: I hope we get a girl or boy who likes to wear clothes.


I hope for that too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I am hoping the same thing...and feeling really sorry for whomever draws MiMi.


 I always think the same thing about Sassy. But I listed some things that would be good gifts for her. She really isn't a picky girl....she just knows what she likes. :wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Now I feel bad for whoever gets my babies, cause we don't get dressed up either. But, we love bows, bandanna's, and toys.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

ladodd said:


> Now I feel bad for whoever gets my babies, cause we don't get dressed up either. But, we love bows, bandanna's, and toys.


 Sassy does wear clothes, but at almost 10 yrs old she isn't too much into toys these days. I suggested one of the puzzle games that you put treats into. It is a learning toy, and a treat too....a win, win kind of toy. Sassy wears bows (with bands). I don't think she is difficult to buy for.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just looked at the front page...hope everyone gets their questionnaires back to Lynn. :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since we didn't participate last year, can someone give us the scoop? Do folks drop hints on SM so that we will have a good idea of what their fluff might like or is it primarily off of the questionaire? Also, when do you get to reveal who your fluff had?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> Since we didn't participate last year, can someone give us the scoop? Do folks drop hints on SM so that we will have a good idea of what their fluff might like or is it primarily off of the questionaire? Also, when do you get to reveal who your fluff had?


 There were questions on the questionaire for suggestions for gifts. There is also a cut off date for mailing the packages. I think there will be a thread for sharing the SS gifts and reveals. I like to individually wrap my gifts inside of the box that I send. That way the "malt mommy" can get rid of the ugly shipping box and have pretty gifts under the tree. Also that way if there is something that should be opened before Christmas, that gift can be marked as such. I am excited and can't wait to get the name of our secret fluff.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to finish mine by tonight...!!! haven't gotten around to finding my tape measurer.... sorry everyone, I stink


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Courtney....I just put down a size as I couldn't find a tapemeasure anywhere in the house! After the secret santas are sent out, I will list his measurements on here with the hope whoever has Ollie will see them!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Since we didn't participate last year, can someone give us the scoop? Do folks drop hints on SM so that we will have a good idea of what their fluff might like or is it primarily off of the questionaire? Also, when do you get to reveal who your fluff had?


Bridget - yes as Pat said, we fill out the questionnaire with our fluffs sizes, favorite toys, treats, etc. And what he/she might like as a possible guide. Then a few weeks before Christmas, threads are set up where we can give hints to our SS (since we don't know who got our name) and people try to guess whom their SS is.


CorkieYorkie said:


> I need to finish mine by tonight...!!! haven't gotten around to finding my tape measurer.... sorry everyone, I stink


You're just a little busy Courtney.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Like last year, we will have special forum for 2012 Secret Santa. The first thing we will do is start a thread to tell a little more about our fluff so that we can help our Buddy get more ideas about our particular fluff.

Then, we will start giving hints about who our buddy is -- but we never actually admit who our buddy is. It's fun to see everyone guess.

And lastly, after we open our presents, we will post reveals.

Here is the link to the 2011 Secret Santa sub-forum. Look through it as it will give you ideas of the fun we have.

Secret Santa 2011 - Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums


*NOW -- FOR THOSE THAT HAVE NOT GOTTEN THEIR QUESTIONNAIRES BACK TO ME (7 OF YOU) YOU HAVE 3 MORE HOURS.*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The first year I participated I was so sure I knew who Milo's SS was but I was wrong.

Last year and in 2010 I knew who they were before I received the package so this year I am attempting to stay away from all clues so I can be surprised!  
I found out by accident last year because I saw the person viewing my profile right after everyone was told who they were shopping for.

I am so excited to start shopping this year! I have already picked up a few things that would be okay for any small dog but I am so looking forward to buying things specifically for our buddy!


----------



## SamiPix (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, AzureBelle, Freeway and myself, would love to participate. Can we sign up too? 

Suz aka Sami


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

SamiPix said:


> Hello, AzureBelle, Freeway and myself, would love to participate. Can we sign up too?
> 
> Suz aka Sami


You don't have enough posts but get talking and make sure to have enough for next year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm ready to send out the assignments, however, I'm waiting on one more questionnaire. This member emailed me this morning, but forgot to attach the questionnaire. 

I am going to go ahead and release most of the assignments with a few more being sent out this evening.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Let the shopping begin!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Eeeek! Soph and I are so excited!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

wahooooo!!! shopping time


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Yippie :chili: We are thrilled with our SS buddy! :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we are watching this year as we will be super busy this December with Conor's first birthday, my brother's 30th birthday, and Christmas but we can't WAIT for the reveals!!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have already bought some things this morning


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We are ready to shop, shop, shop!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - again thanks so much for organizing the SS!!! Got my assignment and I"m so excited. And a few things I bought that I thought were cute, not knowing if it would be a boy or girl seem perfect. I'll be heating up the charge card.:blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We now how a new subforum set up for the 2012 Secret Santa Event.

I started a thread to tell a little more about your fluff to help your Buddy select gifts. Please make sure to include a post about your fluff if you're participating in Secret Santa.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/90-...-share-more-about-your-fluff.html#post2073843

You can also start hints about who you've been assigned as a buddy. Each participant should should start their own hint thread.


----------

